# oh cancer you savy devilish dame you!



## bobNkamille (May 22, 2009)

My boy friend actually saw one of these signs today and i had to look it up. And Mcdonald's causes cancer and now has a warning label on the store like on cigarettes haha







California files suit on french fry health warning
Sat Aug 27, 2005 9:33 PM BST

By Robert Selna

SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - California Attorney General Bill Lockyer has filed a lawsuit to force top makers of potato chips and french fries to warn consumers about a potential cancer-causing chemical found in the popular snacks.

In a complaint filed on Friday in Los Angeles Superior Court, Lockyer sought an injunction to stop restaurant chains such as McDonald's Corp. and Wendy's International Inc. from selling french fries without some form of warning.

Also named were producers of potato chips and other packaged potato products like PepsiCo's Frito-Lay Inc. and Procter & Gamble Co., makers of Pringles chips.

The suit asks manufacturers of these products to identify the dangers of high levels of acrylamide, a chemical that studies have found is created when starchy foods are cooked at high heat.

"I know from personal experience that, while these snacks may not be a necessary part of a healthy diet, they sure taste good," Lockyer said in a statement. "But I, and all consumers, should have the information we need to make informed decisions about the food we eat."

The lawsuit alleges that companies have violated a state law passed in 1986 requiring companies to provide warnings before exposing people to known carcinogens or reproductive toxins.

In 2002, scientists found potatoes and other starchy foods cooked at high temperatures contained low levels of acrylamide. Other studies have discounted the potential toxicity of acrylamide to humans.

FEDERAL GOVERNMENT STUDYING ACRYLAMIDE LEVELS

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is studying the impact of acrylamide levels in food. In a March press release, the FDA said "acrylamide can cause cancer in laboratory animals at high doses, although it is not clear whether it causes cancer in humans at the much lower levels found in food."

Acrylamide is also widely used for industrial purposes, including sewage treatment.

Other defendants named in the suit include Burger King Corp., KFC Corp., a unit of Yum Brands Inc., for its KFC Potato Wedges, Kettle Foods Inc., makers of Kettle chips, which bills itself as a natural health food brand, and Cape Cod Potato Chips Co. of Hyannis, Massachusetts, a unit of Lance Inc..

In June, a California consumer group pressed the attorney general's office to take this action. At that time, Frito-Lay issued a statement saying its "food safety standards are very stringent and meet all federal and state regulations."

Procter & Gamble spokeswoman Kay Puryear said company researchers have been investigating issues raised by the 2002 acrylamide study, she said.

"Acrylamide is available whether those foods are prepared in a restaurant, at home or by the packaged goods industry," she said. "We stand behind, and absolutely think, our products are as safe as ever."

Burger King spokeswoman Edna Johnson said she had not seen the suit because her company's Miami headquarters had been closed in the wake of Hurricane Katrina. "As a matter of company policy we don't comment on pending legal matters," she said.

Spokesmen for McDonald's, Wendy's, Kentucky Fried Chicken, Cape Cod Potato Chips, Yum Brands and Kettle Foods were not immediately available to comment on Saturday.

Under state law, the attorney general's suit supersedes private claims filed by environmental groups in recent years against some of the same defendants.


----------



## Birdy (May 22, 2009)

What I don't get, is just like in cigarettes, why is there any need to put in all the harmful chemicals? I mean shit, people would still smoke and stuff their faces with french fries and potato chips. It's ridiculous. But neat article lol


----------



## Mouse (May 22, 2009)

they dont' PUT it in there... it happens at high heat cooking.


damn, I would have never known about this otherwise. thank god for California! seriously, something worth looking into


----------



## bobNkamille (May 23, 2009)

what kinda of pisses me off is they new about this in 2005 and it was never brought to any ones attention tell now. but i think it's funny to see those signs at mcdonalds now haha


----------



## skunkskunk (May 25, 2009)

hahaha yeah its really funny. 
plus your probably only gonna get cancer if your a down right hog and make a trip to McDonalds at least twice a day to pick up a biggie fry. 
obesity will kill ya first. pssh


----------



## Mouse (May 25, 2009)

you gotta love our culture of instant gratification. since people want their deep fried french fries RIGHT NOW, this means you gotta jack up the temp in the fryer to cook em faster which then makes this nasty chemical reaction happen which will kill you faster. FAST FOOD!!!! (in so many ways)


why can't we just BAKE everything instead of deep frying it? oh, the fat kids will cry


----------



## Avon Drunquist (May 26, 2009)

I think that Proctor and Gamble owning food companies ought to be a warning in itself. i can just imagine french fries going along the conveyor belt right next to to like, a bottle of soap.


----------



## Angela (May 26, 2009)

skunkskunk said:


> hahaha yeah its really funny.
> plus your probably only gonna get cancer if your a down right hog and make a trip to McDonalds at least twice a day to pick up a biggie fry.
> obesity will kill ya first. pssh



I love how the media make people think that obesity is what's going to kill them. Never mind poverty and industrial waste! It's going to be an unpleasant surprise for a lot of folks when the fat but non-sedentary folks outlive them. My great grandmother lived until she was in her late 80's and she was definitely not a small gal. I'm not saying to sit around eating Biggie fries but if you think obesity is what's going to kill people then you really need to stop relying on the pharmaceutical industry and corporate media for your health information.


----------



## skunkskunk (May 26, 2009)

lalala relax.
it all goes hand in hand.
bottom line, fast food is nasty nasty.


----------

